# How many shirts and styles should I start with?



## analandry (May 23, 2011)

Ok. Starting UP and have done a years worth of research but still not sure how many shirts to order as far as different styles and also sizes and qty of each size. I will be selling rhinestone and vinyl/stone combo specializing in women's and girl's apparel. Thanks for any help.


----------



## iCreate Graphix (Mar 28, 2011)

Regarding sizes: my clients typically spread their sizes from S - XL in a 1-2-2-1 ratio for women's styles.
Regarding quantities: most people start out with about 3 different styles and print 1-2 dozen per design. But you might have trouble finding a printer who doesn't require minimums.
For people just starting out their clothing lines, I don't require minimums, because I understand how difficult it is to judge supply and demand for a new line.
You just have to find an understanding printer. Good luck to you.


----------



## analandry (May 23, 2011)

Thanks for the advise. I am not printing though. Just heatpress vinyl and rhinestone design and I will be doing all the work from blank shirt to finished product. I am having a hard time deciding. I put together my "mock" order and had 11 different styles and I'm pretty sure that's WAAAAYYY too many!!


----------



## DivineBling (Sep 14, 2010)

Hi Angelle,

When you're starting out, it's not unusual to have that many different styles. I am constantly adding new styles and testing, testing, testing different samples.

I suggest that you bring in samples of each of the styles you like and press designs on all of them. I always buy samples in my size so that when I make shirts, I can wear them to show my work. It also helps that I know how a shirt fits and washes so I'm constantly testing new styles. I have at least a dozen shirts with some form of a 17 on them! 

For example, a few months ago I discovered a brand called Pima Apparel. I really liked their stuff but wanted to see how it fit. I ordered one of each of their tee shirt styles in a medium. It was helpful because a couple of them were way too tight, most of them fit just right, and a couple were really big! I pressed designs on each of them and have narrowed down which ones I like based on fit, feel, and how they washed.


----------



## BlingItOn (May 29, 2008)

I have to agree with Stephanie...I do the same thing as far as ordering samples in my size.

As of right now I have 3 different style short sleeved shirts that I carry and I am in the process of narrowing down my long sleeve choices.

Bodek and Rhodes is a 1 day ship for me so for stock I only keep about 6 shirts per style in black and white colors. I work from home so I am limited when it comes to space.


----------



## analandry (May 23, 2011)

I too work out of my home was why I was asking. 
@BlingItOn--if you don't mind my asking, what are you (3) styles for short sleeve and what have you narrowed down your long sleeve to? I may just start there. I know we all like different things but a reference based on someone else's opinion is a good place to start I think.
Thanks.


----------



## leapoffaith (Nov 8, 2009)

Analandry, I'll tell you what I am currently doing, but I am not sure it's the right way to do it, lol. I am constantly struggling with which tees to carry.

I currently carry 3 styles:

Bella 6000 for those who want a very fitted style
LAT 3580 for the ladies' fashion cut
and 
Hanes Silver S10C for those who want a more traditional fit. 

But Hanes just got discontinued so the search is on.....


I only carry a few black of each size in each style, and order $150 a time from S&S to get free shipping.

I'm sure I'll have a different answer for you in a couple of months, but this is where I've gotten after a year and a half at this.  

Good luck!


----------



## Leg cramps (Feb 9, 2009)

Id start with a unisex shirt.I use gildan,luckily I live 15 minutes from the wholsaler so I can just go pick up my orders and dont keep alot of stock.
bella is nice but more of a junior fit.


----------



## analandry (May 23, 2011)

Thanks!
@ Leap of Faith--do you have a website for S&S?


----------



## stephanieblingz (Sep 13, 2011)

I would really recommend using Kavio or Bella. A lot of the standard "T-shirt" brands like Hanes have more masculine cuts and the women that I sell to, very high-end women, like the feminine cuts of the Kavio. What I usually do is stock samples of each style in one color in every size, and then order weekly what the customers need. That way I'm able to carry a lot of styles. My customers love all the options and that I offer burnouts, tanks, sweaters; more than just T-shirts.


----------



## BE Imprinted (May 26, 2011)

I would start with as little as possible, then go to many places and see if people like your designs. Make sure you can get it in stores first. The selling one here one there thing will get old very quick and the profit magins are not there.


----------



## analandry (May 23, 2011)

OK. I guess I should give more detail. I have a local store that will stock them with potential of adding in 3 more stores on other towns. These are all small towns with the garden variety of shoppers from teens/kids to maw-maws. We've had several of all ages want this shirt with that color stone, can you add my name, I love this shirt but it's for young girls, etc. Idea is we have samples and take custom orders individualizing each shirt to customers request. I will be working from home and have lots of my equipment already and it's paid for which helps but I don't want to sink a small fortune into a bunch of different shirts that I'll be disappointed in if I don't have to. I call it learning from other's experiences (why reinvent the wheel if someone's already worked out the kinks)!! I have (2) Scoop necks to try first but can't seem to narrow down a V neck or Long sleeve. Also, need burnout long sleeve for best price possible (Iknow, I know). AGain, thanks for all your hard learned wisdom!!


----------



## stephanieblingz (Sep 13, 2011)

analandry said:


> OK. I guess I should give more detail. I have a local store that will stock them with potential of adding in 3 more stores on other towns. These are all small towns with the garden variety of shoppers from teens/kids to maw-maws. We've had several of all ages want this shirt with that color stone, can you add my name, I love this shirt but it's for young girls, etc. Idea is we have samples and take custom orders individualizing each shirt to customers request. I will be working from home and have lots of my equipment already and it's paid for which helps but I don't want to sink a small fortune into a bunch of different shirts that I'll be disappointed in if I don't have to. I call it learning from other's experiences (why reinvent the wheel if someone's already worked out the kinks)!! I have (2) Scoop necks to try first but can't seem to narrow down a V neck or Long sleeve. Also, need burnout long sleeve for best price possible (Iknow, I know). AGain, thanks for all your hard learned wisdom!!



Okay I get you. I would recommend Kavio for any burnouts. They also have very nice V-necks.


----------



## stephanieblingz (Sep 13, 2011)

Bella also has both. It just depends on your preference. I prefer Kavio, but you should get samples and see what you like.


----------



## analandry (May 23, 2011)

Ok. Great Thanks. One more ?..(well for now)...Is there a single site that sells both Bella & Kavio?


----------



## DivineBling (Sep 14, 2010)

analandry said:


> Ok. Great Thanks. One more ?..(well for now)...Is there a single site that sells both Bella & Kavio?


As far as I know, Kavio acts as its own distributor, but you can get Bella from Bodek And Rhodes or Welcome to Broder. If you use Bodek, you can also get Next Level which is the brand I really like.


----------



## analandry (May 23, 2011)

Thank you again Stephanie!!


----------



## mdcorral (Jan 8, 2009)

iCreate Graphix said:


> Regarding sizes: my clients typically spread their sizes from S - XL in a 1-2-2-1 ratio for women's styles.
> Regarding quantities: most people start out with about 3 different styles and print 1-2 dozen per design. But you might have trouble finding a printer who doesn't require minimums.
> For people just starting out their clothing lines, I don't require minimums, because I understand how difficult it is to judge supply and demand for a new line.
> You just have to find an understanding printer. Good luck to you.


yap an uinderstanding are not too many but they still do exist today. they're a gem keep looking, goodluck!


----------



## RCouture (Jul 21, 2011)

Start out with a few styles that you like. Get samples of those styles and test them. If they work out, there is your starting point. BlingItOn, you are really lucky to be only a day away from your supplier. My supplier is at least a 3 day delivery. May I ask where you are located? Does anyone know of a decent t-shirt supplier in VA?


----------



## BlingItOn (May 29, 2008)

RCouture said:


> Start out with a few styles that you like. Get samples of those styles and test them. If they work out, there is your starting point. BlingItOn, you are really lucky to be only a day away from your supplier. My supplier is at least a 3 day delivery. May I ask where you are located? Does anyone know of a decent t-shirt supplier in VA?


I live in Michigan and Bodek and Rhodes has a distribution center on the west side of the state. I really wish I lived closer so that I could drive and pick up small orders. 

I checked their shipping area map and they ship 1-2 days to VA depending on what part of VA you live in. You may want to checkout their website and look for your zip code to see what the shipping will be for you.


----------



## Jewwell (May 5, 2012)

Stephanie, if you don't mind me asking what qualities in Next level do you like? Is it comparable to Bella? Thanks


----------



## DivineBling (Sep 14, 2010)

Next Level is very comparable to Bella. 

I like the 6210 and 6610 for black. Very soft and comfy. Great quality. 

I also like the 3900 Boyfriend Tee. 

I have customers who like the Perfect Tee but I can't remember the style number off the top of my head. 
Hope this helps! Let me know if you have any questions!


----------

